# Need Design and Parts Recommendation sourcing from china



## hawkson (Apr 11, 2011)

HI,
I live in shanghai and I just moved into a new place. My old speakers were axioms, but they are quite old. I'm looking for a high end build that can be sourced from chinese parts. The cabinets can be made from a furniture factory i use with plywood. any tips or suggestions? 

The space is in the living room at least 2250 square feet. I have a good budget but I need assistance knowing what parts to get.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you are in China then try www.alibaba.com. No guarantee on the quality though. You'll have to do some digging around.


----------



## hawkson (Apr 11, 2011)

its my house. the living room is 2500 square feet. i was wondering if someone has purchased from alibaba already or found a great supplier for parts from china.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

I am looking at stuff available now. I am in Taiwan... a bit south of you!

In Taiwan, there is Usher. Good reviews for their finished speakers, and they sell drivers. Look them up!

Also, Parts Express will probably ship to you as well.


----------



## hawkson (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks. Importing from taiwan and the usa is relatively the same. Customs are terrible here. Unless its made locally and shipped out, then that could be interesting.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Really? I would have thought that the spirit of cooperation that is going on lately could bring trading easier between Taiwan and China.

Sorry, I couldn't help.


----------



## hankmo (Jan 19, 2016)

It's not the best way to source product in China through alibaba.com, no guarantee on the quality and not easy to find the real manufacturers.
A more better way is use sourcing fulillment company, like chinadivision.com, they can help you to find the products you want, offer price reference,provide free warehouse to store products, reduce workforce expenses, shipping cost.
In a word, more safe and cheap.


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there,
Well as you said custom made is more or less out of the question! but I would look on AliExpress as I saw some very usable items on there in my researches for items, and speakers enclosures made from mainly Ply wood but also solid wood Etc. with or without chassis were there plentiful of size & even the quality looked at some quiet good!!! Try it its all in China. rgs UpperCut


----------

